

Subversion Raodmap - WANdisco report - WANdiscoGeorge
http://subversion.wandisco.com/component/content/article/1/60.html
One of the most frequent questions people ask me is "when will (insert favorite feature here) be included in Subversion?"  Many times, that feature is already part of Subversion, but just the questioner just doesn't know how to access it.  Other times, the proposed feature is something which would be better served as a local customization to Subversion, such as hook scripts.  But occasionally, my inquisitor has pointed out a bone fide deficiency in Subversion, and I've often stumbled to answer the question of "when will it be done?"<p>Until now.
======
WANdiscoGeorge
One of the most frequent questions people ask me is "when will (insert
favorite feature here) be included in Subversion?" Many times, that feature is
already part of Subversion, but just the questioner just doesn't know how to
access it. Other times, the proposed feature is something which would be
better served as a local customization to Subversion, such as hook scripts.
But occasionally, my inquisitor has pointed out a bone fide deficiency in
Subversion, and I've often stumbled to answer the question of "when will it be
done?"

Until now.

